# Un onduleur sur un PB ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2000)

Salut,
Je vais faire acquérir un PowerBook à mon boss.
Je voudrais juste savoir si l'achat d'un onduleur est justifié dans l'achat d'un portable tout il l'est pour un Mac de bureau.
J'aurai tendance à répondre oui, mais je voudrais votre avis.
Merci à tous.

------------------
Xavier Cabanne
from "Pneu Vallée"
http://www.xaviercabanne.net/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2000)

Je pense que oui puisqu'il faut s'imaginer qu'une entreprise bien protégée va avoir presque toutes ses prises ondulées, qu'elles soient destinées à un ordinateur de bureau ou à un portable n'est pas important. Ce qui est important, c'est de protéger tout appareil sensible branché sur une prise secteur.

C'est pour çà que je pense qu'un onduleur n'est jamais de trop.
Peut-être certains penseront le contraire ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2000)

Boff pas vraiment utile je pense. Si tu viendrais a avoir une surtension se serait l'alimentaion qui se ramasserait tout déjà,... C'est quasi impossible que le portable se ramasse dans ce genre de situation,... Et pour les coupurres de courant,... C est pas un portable pour rien,...

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2000)

Je pense que la question n'est pas inintéressante, est-ce qu'un PowerBook est plus sensible aux microcoupures électriques qu'un G4 ?

Je ne connais pas la réponse mais j'ai vu cramer des PCs dont le fusible d'alimentation n'a pas sauté, j'ai vu cramer des modems à cause d'une surtension sur ligne téléphonique,  alors sur une ligne électrique j'ose pas imaginer ce qui pourrait cramer...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2000)

Le modem est un problème presque à part (voir même complètement à part). Je ne connais aucun moyen de le protéger sinon de le débrancher.
Pour le PB, effectivement, je me demandais si l'alim' suffisait...
En tout cas, on va sans doute un acquérir un, car on est deux vrai paranoïaque.
Merci quand même.

------------------
Xavier Cabanne
from "Pneu Vallée"
http://www.xaviercabanne.net/


----------



## Number One (14 Juillet 2000)

Vous commencez a me faire peur avec vos histoires ;-) Donc, je me pose la question : un onduleur est-il vraiment nécessaire pour un G4 ?

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## Number One (14 Juillet 2000)

Vous commencez a me faire peur avec vos histoires ;-) Donc, je me pose la question : un onduleur est-il vraiment nécessaire pour un G4 ?

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2000)

Quelle bande de parano moi jeudi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2000)

Ouais, complètement parano, mais en attendant, j'ai sauvé le G4 de plusieurs coupures violentes. Je préfère ne pas savoir ce qui se serait passé si je ne l'avais pas eût.
Le problème de tenir compte ou de ne pas tenir compte des imperfections (relativements graves d'ailleurs) du système électrique, ainsi que des caprices de la fée électricité, c'est comme dire : 'moi j'ai pas le cancer' tant que l'on a pas vérifié.

------------------
Xavier Cabanne
from "Pneu Vallée"
http://www.xaviercabanne.net/


----------



## Jo (15 Juillet 2000)

Un onduleur est un accessoire indispensable pour toute personne qui prend soins de son Mac. On utilise tous Norton pour proteger son disque dur, on utilise aussi une sacoche pour proteger son portable, alors pourquoi pas on onduleur pour proteger des variations de tension ainsi que des coupures de courant ?
APC (http://www.apcc.com) propose d'excelents onduleurs ainsi que des filtres de protection pour les modems.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2000)

Jo, question, est-ce que l'alimentation externe du PowerBook ne se ramassera pas tout avant le PB ?

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Jo (18 Juillet 2000)

Non, car cela dépend du temps de réponse du fusible (s'il y en a un) et de la tension du pic.
Si tu balance quelques milliers de volts sur ta prise électrique (problème "courant" en cas de foudre) ton alim. va exploser, mais ta carte mère aussi.
De plus n'oublie pas qu'un ordinateur est un outil de production. Même si n'y a que l'alim. qui explose le temps qu'il faut pour se la procurer ainsi que le prix de celle-ci dépasse largement le prix d'un onduleur.
Pour finir il vaut mieux avoir une assurance voiture quand on s'envoie un platane plutôt que faire l'assurance après s'être envoyé un platane 

Il y a un article très intéressant sur les onduleurs à l'adresse suivante : (http://www.ofatec.ch/onduleurs/main_prq-onduleur.htm).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2000)

Okay, je voyais pas la chose comme ca, dis on les vend à quels prix les zonduleurs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2000)

D'un point de vue bassement électrique, un onduleur "lisse" le courant, afin d'éviter un maximum de pic ou de baisse trop importante, mais il offre également une complète isolation galvanique (si l'entrée crame à cause de la foudre, la sortie du transfo sera complètement épargnée).
Celà justifie amplement son prix, car 350 F pour les premiers modèles, ce n'ai pas la mer à boire.
Maintenant, ma question était de savoir si le transfo d'un powerbook était suffisant, ce qui ne me semblai pas être le cas, je suis maintenant fixé : il faut un onduleur, ou au moins une prise anti-foudre...
Merci à tous.

------------------
Xavier Cabanne
from "Pneu Vallée"
http://www.xaviercabanne.net/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2000)

Je pense que le minimum est d'avoir une prise électrique anti-foudre ainsi qu'une prise téléphonique anti-foudre.
La fonction "onduleur" n'est pas si indispensable pour le PB qui a sa batterie interne en cas de coupure de courant.

------------------
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous
Guillaume
guillaume.perrin@bigfoot.com


----------

